# Persian: Stop picking on me!



## seitt

Greetings,

In Colloquial Persian, what do people say when they have the impression that someone is picking on them i.e. victimizing them?

For example, a teacher is always getting angry at a boy who actually is quite well-behaved: for some reason the teacher simply doesn't like him. What might the boy say?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

گير دادن به
سر به سر گذاشتن با
سر به سر كسي گذاشتن


 He gets picked on because he's small. (_source: Cambridge International Dictionary of English_)
چون كوچيكه، بهش گير مي‌دن/سر به سرش مي‌گذارند 
There's one girl at my school who everybody picks on because she doesn't wear what everybody else wears. (_source: Cambridge International Dictionary of English_)
توي مدرسه‌ي ما دختري هست كه چون مثل بقيه لباس نمي‌پوشه، همه بهش گير مي‌دن/سر به سرش مي‌گذارند 
Just leave me alone, will you? Why don't you go and pick on someone your own size (_source: Cambridge International Dictionary of English_)
مي‌شه تنهام بگذاري؟ چرا نمي‌ري سر به سر هم قدّ خودت بگذاري؟
-----------------------------------------------------
مي‌شه تنهام بگذاري؟ چرا سر به سر هم قدّ خودت نمي‌گذاري؟
-----------------------------------------------------
مي‌شه تنهام بگذاري؟ چرا به هم قدّ خودت گير نمي‌دي؟


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent. به کسی گير دادن is most interesting - presumably it's completely different fromکسی رو گير دادن  (to inform on).

But perhaps you use کسی رو گير دادن  in the meaning of ‘to inform on’ to avoid ambiguity.


----------



## searcher123

We have كسي را گير انداختن, but I have not heard كسي رو گير دادن to now (please have a look at *here* too).


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much. It's the same everywhere – dictionarese is always different from the language dealt with by the dictionary!


----------



## taraa

searcher123 said:


> گير دادن به
> سر به سر گذاشتن با
> سر به سر كسي گذاشتن
> 
> 
> He gets picked on because he's small. (_source: Cambridge International Dictionary of English_)
> چون كوچيكه، بهش گير مي‌دن/سر به سرش مي‌گذارند
> There's one girl at my school who everybody picks on because she doesn't wear what everybody else wears. (_source: Cambridge International Dictionary of English_)
> توي مدرسه‌ي ما دختري هست كه چون مثل بقيه لباس نمي‌پوشه، همه بهش گير مي‌دن/سر به سرش مي‌گذارند
> Just leave me alone, will you? Why don't you go and pick on someone your own size (_source: Cambridge International Dictionary of English_)
> مي‌شه تنهام بگذاري؟ چرا نمي‌ري سر به سر هم قدّ خودت بگذاري؟
> -----------------------------------------------------
> مي‌شه تنهام بگذاري؟ چرا سر به سر هم قدّ خودت نمي‌گذاري؟
> -----------------------------------------------------
> مي‌شه تنهام بگذاري؟ چرا به هم قدّ خودت گير نمي‌دي؟


Hi
Can we use 'teasing' instead of 'pick on' in your examples?
I think 'teasing' is like 'سر به سر گذاشتن و شوخی کردن"?


----------



## Ali Smith

Also, اذيت كردن
E.g. aziyatash mi-konad


----------



## searcher123

taraa said:


> Hi
> Can we use 'teasing' instead of 'pick on' in your examples?
> I think 'teasing' is like 'سر به سر گذاشتن و شوخی کردن"?


Hi,
well, first I need to know the real meaning of "teasing". As far as I know, "teasing" have a harassment meaning. In other word, in "teasing" only the first person who is teasing enjoys it and the second person who is teased by the first person is upset. But in سر به سر گذاشتن and شوخي كردن both are enjoying. For example, suppose that your husband points a finger at your feet and says: "Wow, what a big mouse!" and you get scared and scream. Then when he laughs, you will realize that he was joking. Now you will laugh too, because it has been interesting and exciting for you. This is سر به سر گذاشتن or شوخي كردن. But if you are annoyed, hurt, or upset by a joke, we call it شوخي خركي or شوخي شهرستاني.

In some situations just as my previous examples, سر به سر گذاشتن means 'pick on" too, but it is not so harassment. It is mild


----------



## taraa

Ali Smith said:


> Also, اذيت كردن
> E.g. aziyatash mi-konad


Many thank.


----------



## taraa

Many thanks for the great explanation.   
Sorry what is the English equivalent for these two kind of شوخی کردن?


searcher123 said:


> Then when he laughs, you will realize that he was joking. Now you will laugh too, because it has been interesting and exciting for you. This is سر به سر گذاشتن or شوخي كردن. But if you are annoyed, hurt, or upset by a joke, we call it شوخي خركي or شوخي شهرستاني.


----------



## PersoLatin

seitt said:


> In Colloquial Persian, what do people say when they have the impression that someone is picking on them i.e. victimizing them?


دست از سرم بردار
ولم کن
  اینقدر به پر و پام (پاهایم) نپیچ
اینقدر بهم گیر نده
همه‌ش ایراد نگیر

This one is sometimes used as a  reaction,  ranging from mild to very angry, by someone who’s been repeatedly victimised, ridiculed, bullied or teased, depending on the situation.
دیواری کوتاه‌تر از دیوار من پیدا نکردی؟



seitt said:


> For example, a teacher is always getting angry at a boy who actually is quite well-behaved: for some reason the teacher simply doesn't like him. What might the boy say?


I this type of situation students don’t tend to react and usually take their complaint to their parents, maybe things have changed in recent decades.

But if a student was bold enough to react they would use one of those I listed above.


----------



## searcher123

taraa said:


> Many thanks for the great explanation.
> Sorry what is the English equivalent for these two kind of شوخی کردن?


Unfortunately, I'm not so professional in English that tell you an exact equivalent  But I think these are their equivalents:

به شوخي سر به سر كسي گذاشتن = pull sb's legs
براي آزار دادن سر به سر كسي گذاشتن = pick on sb,  poke fun at sb,
شوخي كردن = joking


----------



## taraa

searcher123 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not so professional in English that tell you an exact equivalent  But I think these are their equivalents:
> 
> به شوخي سر به سر كسي گذاشتن = pull sb's legs
> براي آزار دادن سر به سر كسي گذاشتن = pick on sb,  poke fun at sb,
> شوخي كردن = joking


یه دنیا ممنون 
چرا 'pick on sb' PersoLatin رو "گیر دادن/به پر و پا پیچیدن" ترجمه کرده؟
مگه به معنی گیر دادن و مسخره کردن نیست؟


----------



## searcher123

taraa said:


> Thank you very much.
> چرا 'pick on sb' PersoLatin رو "گیر دادن/پا پیچ شدن" ترجمه کرده؟


I think examples are the best for understanding  Suppose that you have had a bad day with your husband and you are not happy at all. Your mother notices the situation and asks why you are so upset. You do not want to tell him the real reason and you say: "nothing! everything is o.k". But your mother does not give up. She asks frequently: what was happened? what's wrong? You say: "I told you! nothing. Please give me alone". But she does not give up. She want to know the real reason. You are breaking up really. Now you can say one of the followings:

انقدر گير نده
انقدر پاپيچم نشو
ولم كن
دست از سرم بردار
انقدر سر به سرم نذار
بذار تنها باشم
بذار به درد خودم بميرم

Well, can you use "pick on sb" at this examples?


----------



## taraa

ممنونم


----------



## searcher123

taraa said:


> ممنونم


گير دادن and مسخره كردن are completely different. but مسخره كردن and سر به سر گذاشتن have some common meanings in some sentences. گيردادن mean "attach to sb/sth as an adhesive". For example you want to go somewhere alone, someone says: I will come too. You say no. she/he asks: why? You do not want to answer, so you just say: no. She/He says: why not? tell me the reason!.

As you can see, he is like "glue". This is not a pleasant situation and you want to get rid of it. Exactly the same is true in the unpleasant sense of سر به سر گذاشتن if it is continious. In other word, when سر به سر گذاشتن ادامه دار ميشود و باعث ناراحتي و اذيت فرد ميگردد it will found a meaning just as گير دادن.

I hope my explanation was clear enough


----------



## taraa

ممنونم بله واضحه
معنی فارسیشو که خودمم میدونم


----------



## searcher123

taraa said:


> ممنونم بله واضحه
> معنی فارسیشو که خودمم میدونم


خب بگين فارس هستين انگليسيشو ميخواين. اونو بايد انگليساي مادرزاد بگن ديگه


----------



## taraa

searcher123 said:


> خب بگين فارس هستين انگليسيشو ميخواين. اونو بايد انگليساي مادرزاد بگن ديگه


ولی خب توضیح دادیا


----------

